# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tài liệu lập trình trên máy tiện CNC Mazak

## hardfarmer

Máy Mazak sử dụng tiện ích CAM trên máy, gọi là Mazatrol CAM. 
Tài liệu hơi ít, đặc biệt là tài liệu tiếng Việt.
Bạn nào cần thì download ở đây:
http://microtechvn.net/index.php/ho-...may-tien-mazak

----------

CKD, trandai87

----------


## longcnc1

Sao không tải đc vậy!

----------


## sangtao88vn

Bạn còn bản mới không?

----------


## ngoc tien

Cảm ơ bac nhoa

----------

